# Who has fed satin balls? Or ideas to add weight



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard to try this to help my pup gain weight. Any one fed them? Or any good ideas to add weight to a dog?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

When you say "pup" do you actually mean a puppy? If so, I wouldn't be trying to pack a bunch of weight on him/her. Dogs slightly on the thin side are healthier then over weight dogs. I would say the largest percentage of pet dogs are over weight. Are your dogs ribs showing?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry, should have added more. She is an 18 month old malinois. Very thin, ribs and hip bones show. She is a picky eater, I feed 4health. I do add all sorts of things to encourage her to eat more. Her health is great, extremely active, working dog. Fecal, bloodwork, vet check excellent. I have other mals, I know they are thin when working, but she just looks emanciated weight wise.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

So, she won't touch raw hamburger either. Ugh!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

juliemule said:


> So, she won't touch raw hamburger either. Ugh!


My dogs won't touch raw either but they do love a little rare cooked steak bits in their food. Boiled and shredded Chicken can be quite tasty as well. I have a male that tends on the thin side and is also a fussy eater. I use Show stopper as well and that helps.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

She will eat most cooked meats, but rare steak she spits right out. Also duck, deer, or any 'wild' meats, you may as well hand her a plate of poop. Does show stopper add weight? I am afraid to try much since she is so picky about things.


----------



## BeingHonest (Dec 28, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Sorry, should have added more. She is an 18 month old malinois. Very thin, ribs and hip bones show. She is a picky eater, I feed 4health. I do add all sorts of things to encourage her to eat more. Her health is great, extremely active, working dog. Fecal, bloodwork, vet check excellent. I have other mals, I know they are thin when working, but she just looks emanciated weight wise.


Try Annamaet Impact. It is a sled dog supplement that is a powder. Very high in protein, fat, enzymes and probiotics. It is a very good product that you can buy on-line. Try Lion Country Supply. Better and easier than making Satin Balls.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Will she eat raw poultry? When I have a dog I'm trying to put weight on I either give them chicken quarters or turkey tails. The tails are best if you can find them, but can be harder to find in some areas. This is in addition to their normal food, I'll just add a meal/snack during the day of the raw. That usually puts weight on them very quickly.

A friend of mine swears by pasta for her Malinois when they need to gain some weight. I've tried it, and it also works well, but I find the poultry to be easier. Any pasta though, I think she usually uses elbow macaroni but I know she's used others.

I have also had good luck with Diamond's Extreme Athlete. That put weight on, and kept it on, a couple of dogs I was having problems getting weight onto.

I've met a few dogs that won't eat raw, usually just a slight cooking of the meat gets them eating it, and then you can back off on how much you cook it until they are eating it raw. For things like poultry I just tell people to dip it in boiling water for 1-2 minutes. Enough to start to cook the outer meat a little, but it leaves the bones raw (ie safe). You'll loose some of the fat, which is what she needs, but you can always pour the water on her kibble later if you use a minimal amount to "cook" the meat.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Storee was a skinny dog as a youngster too - check with the breeder as to if that's normal for her lines, and if nothing else let her know the problem. Storee was super skinny till about 3 and a half, then started to fill out more. Until then she looked like an abuse case since she was so thin, even with a LOT of food going into her, didn't make a difference. I did some grains and raw with her and that helped a bit, but it wasn't till she matured that she started to look better. Her relatives are all the same, around the 2-3 year mark they suddenly pack it on and look better, then suddenly the thin dogs are chunky and it's the opposite problem. 

Try different meats and grains too, some work better than others on some dogs. Years ago it was potatoes for one dog who didn't gain on anything else, with another it was turkey over chicken....


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

She will turn her nose up at raw, even lightly cooked, she will bite into it then spits it right out, even good steak. Fully cooked she will eat. The girls from her litter are all skinny, the males are huge! She is narrow build anyway, not like the bigger boned males from her litter. Dad is thick, but I met a male, her full brother from an older litter that is rail thin too. may just be her breeding. I guess I should stop being concerned as she is healthy, but It would be nice to see a little meat on her. Thank you all for your advice. I will keep trying to get her on raw, none of the dogs like it yet. Except the dutchie, she likes turkey necks... She is already a little thick though lol.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

dantero said:


> Will she eat raw poultry? When I have a dog I'm trying to put weight on I either give them chicken quarters or turkey tails. The tails are best if you can find them, but can be harder to find in some areas. This is in addition to their normal food, I'll just add a meal/snack during the day of the raw. That usually puts weight on them very quickly.
> 
> A friend of mine swears by pasta for her Malinois when they need to gain some weight. I've tried it, and it also works well, but I find the poultry to be easier. Any pasta though, I think she usually uses elbow macaroni but I know she's used others.
> 
> ...


Gotta say love your dogs!!!! They have such beautiful faces , I have always loved mals, if they were a fit for me I would have one, but thy are not.

I used to have peobs keeping weight on my young active dogs, then I found TOTW & things have been great! I feed the canned also.


----------

